# Suggestions for a FF Sensor Shift Body



## JumboShrimp (Aug 13, 2014)

Looking to buy a full-frame body with sensor shift that will accommodate (via adapters) my small stash of Nikkor, Takumar and Olympus OM legacy lenses. I know nothing about these bodies, so suggestions would be welcome. Not willing to spend a fortune, so a discontinued or used one would be great. Thanks.


----------

